# meat fishing Sunday...may have room



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'm looking to do some mixed bag bottom fishing Sunday. Seabass will be the main target, but flounder and jumbo croakers will probably be in the mix. I'm running out of IRI. PM if interested.

DOF


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You got PM!


----------

